# New to site



## lt (Nov 13, 2006)

Just found this site and wanted to say hello. I purchased a Great Outdoor Smoky Mountain smoker yesterday to replace my old Big Chief. Little did I know it isn't really the same type of smoking unit and processes seem to be a little different. I am ready to get into this ASAP and need some information, this site should be the place, I hope.

LT


----------



## Dutch (Nov 13, 2006)

Welcome to SMF, LT. Nothing like going from eletric to something different.  You didn't say what type of GOSM unit you have. Several of us use the GOSM Big Block (propane fired) with great results.


----------



## lt (Nov 13, 2006)

Thanks for the reply Dutch!
I bought a GOSM Model A032142 36" Stainless Steel Smoker, I couldn't find a simple model # on it anywhere. I'd like to learn more about how to use it correctly and if I can still use it for smoking / drying like the old Big Chief. Can't wait to brew something else up today!
LT


----------



## ultramag (Nov 13, 2006)

Welcome to SMF LT!!! Is your GOSM gas or carcoal fired? Either way, plenty of GOSM users here to get you up to speed.


----------



## meowey (Nov 13, 2006)

Welcome, Welcome!

Glad you are here!

Check out the propane smoker section of the forum.  Ask lots of questions and the friendly folks here at SMF will make answer.

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## Dutch (Nov 14, 2006)

LT,  I have smoked packer briskets, brisket flats, beef jerky, beef roasts, beef ribs; pork butts, pork loins, spare and baby back ribs, sausage links, 1 lb. sausage chubs (fatties), salmon, ABT's, beans and whole potatos in my GOSM.


----------



## gunslinger (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to SMF. In no time these guys will have you using that GOSM like you've owned it ever.


----------



## lt (Nov 17, 2006)

Thanks for all your replies, I'll be smoking this weekend, perhaps start with some ribs, need to find some preocedures and recipes and where to start!
LT


----------



## Dutch (Nov 17, 2006)

LT, check out the Pork forum and search for the topic "3-2-1 Ribs".  Good Luck and ENJOY!


----------



## lt (Nov 17, 2006)

Hey Dutch,
Thanks I'll be all over it tonight and hope to have a solid plan for saturday and a big feed soon after.

LT


----------



## soflaquer (Nov 17, 2006)

Welcome to the site, LT.  You'll get alot of use out of your GOSM.

Do us a favor and update your profile so we know a little more about you, OK?

Jeff


----------



## smokemack (Nov 18, 2006)

Welcome LT, glad to have you with us.


----------

